# body side mouldings



## whyte1 (Aug 22, 2013)

I've just repainted my 300 and I can't find ANY replacements, I've looked at every web site I could find and NO LUCK. Where can I find Discontinued parts for my 86. I need the front fender, door and rear 1/4 , my paint code is 218 dark grey. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck. Your best bet is to look for partouts and paint to match.

Z31performance.com is your best bet for partouts. 

300zx Parts For You webpage

OEM Surplus Homepage

Where to buy parts for 300ZX's (Z31's) - ZDriver.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try this link:

Part Detail


----------

